# (4) Custom Fi 18's (4) AP30001Ds 45 cubic feet 20" port @ 24Hz



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

I just purchased (4) custom FiCarAudio 18's from Jim, aka ZORA. Thank you very much Jim, I am very excited to see how these perform in the van! So here's what's in the van:
Alpine IVA-W505 DVD player. I purchased it with the intent of running an optical out cable for audio and Ai-NET cable to touch-screen interface with the crossover, Alpine PXA-H701.
All slopes are set to 30dB/oct going against the advice of CUBDENNO, who said "keep it even at 24dB!" sorry but I just can't make myself do it!
(4) Vifa XT25TG30 1" ring radiators doing a steep 66dB/oct slope 14kHz on up (yeah, I know, but thats how it is) off a Kicker SX500.2 parallel 2ohms with its 36dB/oct slope adding in the mix. Since 14k on up is such a small weak bandwidth, I had to add a PG line driver I got from my buddy in the windy city/
(2) CSS FR125S 4.5" full range XBL^2 drivers doing 710Hz-14k off a KX650.4 bridged 8 ohms
(4) Adire Audio Extremis 6.4's off (2) KX850.4's each bridged on a pair covering 80Hz-710Hz
(4) custom Fi 18's from Jim, who gave me one hell of a deal.. great guy to work with! Covering 200Hz on down. Too high? too bad! Overlaping the Extremis? yup! When I dropped the old subs down to 80Hz, I really missed the 80Hz-200Hz content from the subs. When I brought the Extremis up to 200Hz from 80Hz, I hated it! They sound different coming from the different drivers (they being 80Hz-200Hz) and I miss them when i remove either!

Enclosure is 45 cubic feet, 20" diameter port 20" long for a 24Hz tune! Subs are HPed at 6dB/oct at 20Hz for protection.

120-150 cans of Great Stuff expanding foam..so glad I didn't do all 2x4's!

Toggle switches to disable the different bands: I can kill the tweets, 4.5's, 7"ers, and subs all separately, run any combination... just subs and tweets, just mids, whatever at the flip of a switch!

The subs:

Fs = 23.7 Hz 
Re = 1.8 Ohms 
Qms = 7.22 
Qes = 0.38 
Qts = 0.35 
Cms = 130.0 uM/N 
Mms = 300.0 grams 
Sd = 1217.0 cmsq 
Vas = 279.4 liters 
SPL = 92.1 dB 
X-max = 40mm
Power = 1,500+ watts

The top plate is 7/8", triple magnet, 2 ohm flatwound coils, single spider (8" I think), paper/kevlar cone, santoprene surround.
The 40mm might actually be X-mech one-way. A throw of 28-30mm one-way with the coil in the gap?







































I LOVED the IB3s. Weak motored subs have troubles being loaded with ports... rather than peaking at tuning, my FR responce wasn't where I wanted it. I had to PEQ heavily to bring the 20Hz-30Hz region up to fight the port. Don't get it wrong, the IB3s had enough motor to bottom out even at tuning easily, its the FR curve. So i got bigger motored subs like everyone said I should have all along to get more 20Hz-30Hz rather than peaking at 30Hz-50Hz like I was. I LOVED the IB3s and plan on keeping them in my towers!


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

HC/Blueprints?


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

aV8ter said:


> HC/Blueprints?


Yes sir, HC3/Blueprint 1803

Good eye!


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

Tuned in for this..


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

hope it turns out to be fun!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

So you gonna ruin these by putting them in an enclosure again? Looks like it


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i got to hear some of the hold HC's back in the day. this the one with the larger diameter motor than the regular HC? i remember NGSM on ca.com had a HC15 with the larger motor, that thing was killer on a kicker 2500.1. ill keep my eyes on this thread 

i got a pair of DD95CLONE konaki motor's with 18" baskets and recones to fit in ~10 cubs @ 40hz lol. just for the nighttimetimes, the fun tingle times... on a planet audio 2400.1 bwahhah


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

Im not sure on the motor dimensions yet, Ill get them in a couple days... those DDs sound FUN!

quick plots for an idea of the old FR curve vs the new one, flatter... more low end, more high end, same middle


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

The first sub should get here this week, when it does I'll have plenty of pics then free air break in vids off an EP4000. Until then, here's the latest walk though vid I did a few weeks ago showing the entire system when I had the IB3s in at the time.

YouTube - requested system update vid and db audio latest 25hz 30hz track.AVI


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

Thank you so much zora, pics do not do them justice... they are just ridiculous HUGE! Why would anyone want ULTRAs, notnyt? Are you INSANE?! lol jk jk.


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

Good choice on subs, I have an hc too, theyll work much better than the ib subs you were using. Although I dont understand your xo points and slopes at all


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

sqoverspl said:


> Good choice on subs, I have an hc too, theyll work much better than the ib subs you were using. Although I dont understand your xo points and slopes at all


things are NUTS!


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

just nuts, completely changes my perspective on photos of big subs. no way I'd put BTLs, ULTRAs, or Wardens in my wall or HT. notnyt, I take it back... putting these in the towers? IDK... theyd be directly connected to 2"x4"s or side boards, but wow...IDK... and youre nuts having the 18's you have. nuts.


----------



## Streetbeat Customz (Mar 19, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

Streetbeat Customz said:


> Looking good


well thank you very much! Don't normally get compliments around here...


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

I don't know if I can hear it surpassing Xmax or if it's the hard plastic dustcap against the air behind it, but around 1/2 way it gets noisy. Not bad/broken noisy, just motor noise or something. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mehzc_rQGkY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GPsTeiaeSc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2deMbYoXgg


----------



## ryomanx (Feb 18, 2011)

whoa... sub'd. I want to know how this turns out.


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

ya me too!


----------



## Streetbeat Customz (Mar 19, 2011)

kryptonitewhite said:


> well thank you very much! Don't normally get compliments around here...


Im all about the nasty ground pounders - and you run audiopipe for amps. I run 6 1800s - on 6 18' IA DR's - 157.5 sealed up on the dash.

Who says audiopipe cant hang? Now they know :laugh:


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

(6) 1800s, 6 18" Drs, 157dB.... daily driver?!?!


----------



## Streetbeat Customz (Mar 19, 2011)

kryptonitewhite said:


> (6) 1800s, 6 18" Drs, 157dB.... daily driver?!?!



Yessir - You can check it out on my youtube link


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

Streetbeat Customz said:


> Yessir - You can check it out on my youtube link


wheres your link? suppose I could have searched youtube for sbeatcustomz but I checked your website and sent an email.


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

o wow, I am already subscribed to you... my bad, didnt pay attention to who I was talking to!


----------



## Streetbeat Customz (Mar 19, 2011)

kryptonitewhite said:


> o wow, I am already subscribed to you... my bad, didnt pay attention to who I was talking to!


Haha, thought id seen your name around before! Bring this to Slamology in June!


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

Hell ya I'd love to get into some shows, I hope to get her cosmetically finished after I get these subs in and 2nd alt added.

I tried to get ahold of Nick for some custom DP 18's for the wall, but once again he didnt email back quick enough so I went with these custom Fi's. I didn't even hear back from him this time


----------



## Streetbeat Customz (Mar 19, 2011)

kryptonitewhite said:


> Hell ya I'd love to get into some shows, I hope to get her cosmetically finished after I get these subs in and 2nd alt added.
> 
> I tried to get ahold of Nick for some custom DP 18's for the wall, but once again he didnt email back quick enough so I went with these custom Fi's. I didn't even hear back from him this time


Should of hit me up - The new motor, and new coil are taking duuuumb power!

Ive got 6 on the way for the van


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

Streetbeat Customz said:


> Should of hit me up - The new motor, and new coil are taking duuuumb power!
> 
> Ive got 6 on the way for the van


Had no idea about you or I would have! Ive been in direct contact with Nick for a cpl years but it always takes weeks to hear back from him so by the time he gets back Ive already bought something else.


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

holding these just isn't the same as the IB3s and all the other subs I've done, so here's the break in rig I built for the cute little guys. Again thanks to zora, he has been an amazing seller all the way.


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

Im already getting lots of comments on the break in vids and I havent even posted them up yet, so I know when I do I'm going to get a lot more of this but: it is NOT bottoming out. I've been running subs free air full excursion as well as running subs full excursion loaded in enclosures for over 10 years. I generally know the difference between tinsel slap, air slapping the dustcap being forced through a pole vent, spiders pulling tight, rocking, scraping, bent coil, coil on bottom plate, cone on spider landing, surrounds pulling tight. I am no expert but I am no novice (despite loving to piss everyone off and doing things different, MY way not YOUR way  )

Anyway, yes the sub is very noisy and I haven't figured out what it is yet or whether it will be an issue loaded or not, but here they are 

the EP4000 doesnt like a 2ohm load, even with just 1 sub free air 

YouTube - break in rig.AVI

5 minutes into it

YouTube - break in rig 5 mins in.AVI


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

Can an EP4000 be clipping without the clip indicating lights coming on? They are set to go on...Ive done it enough times with the IB3s to know, but maybe with it being at 2ohms it "doesn't know"? The sub is really out there in excursion before it gets too noisy, the amp gets warm, and the master volume is at -11dB which is 4dB louder than I ever have it and 14dB louder than I usually have it. Master volume being that high with 1/2 the impedance has me wondering, though even if I bring it to -9dB and it really gets loud, the clip lights still dont even tickle.


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

It was clipping. 

YouTube - bass i love you like i love this subwoofer.AVI

YouTube - very very pleased reconed blueprint 1803 geared for IB.AVI


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

!!OFFENSIVE LYRICS!!

Now I am at the stage of just making a bunch of vids. Lights actually dimming from one EP4000 on one sub free air. 

YouTube - drop the world lil wayne eminem

YouTube - 3peat lil wayne.AVI


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

right on, then start building stuff already lol


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

oh come on I built that rig yesterday   and helped the old lady put some shelves in in the kitchen


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

The new Fi/Blueprint Audio driver gets a pass so the other three get shipped Friday.
Nate at Excessive Amperage hooked me up with Mario at [email protected] so I will be getting my second alt added soon! I will be pulling my again failing Iraggi alternator that Domanic Iraggi ripped me off on, Nate will repair it and let me know if it's even "HO".


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i always hear about how Dom Iraggi gets away with giving people junk alternators. i would never buy from that dude.


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

req said:


> i always hear about how Dom Iraggi gets away with giving people junk alternators. i would never buy from that dude.


Thats why he went out of business a year ago, after he sold a bunch of **** and ripped a bunch of people off, like myself


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)




----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)




----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)




----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)




----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)




----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

never been able to take a pic of the whole wall because the seats are in the way but I am doing some touch-ups and mods to the wall for the new subs so I have the seat pulled out. I can't get the passenger seat out, though, it has a pull out storage box mounted to the floor beneith it, I can't get it out, I need to get it out to get to the seat bolts. She ain't pretty, but since when has my work ever been?

Subs arrive tomorrow, will do some free air break in on the EPs then away I go.


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

got the outter 2 layers where the subs mount textured and painted, wont have time to paint the wall...screw it I'm droppen them in just like that


----------



## ryomanx (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice! Didn't know all that was going on in an Astro! Brings back memories.


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

ryomanx said:


> Nice! Didn't know all that was going on in an Astro! Brings back memories.


did you have one? build log/vids?


----------



## ryomanx (Feb 18, 2011)

kryptonitewhite said:


> did you have one? build log/vids?


Sadly no.
Our family had 3 astros while i was in elementary, middle and high school! Me and my dad went to a parade in Huntsville a long time ago and we saw an astro with with 9 12" subs in the back. I saw the gears turning in his head but, reality set in as soon as we back home. This all before I started installing though.
We just thought it was cool since we had 3 of those things. The memory that stand out the most is dad on the weekend with the glovebox off changing spark plugs!


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

I'll pay your dad $90 to change my plugs! I tried 3 times and had several friends look at it. Shop wants over $200 

We had a Safari growing up, I'd love to use one for my next build if I ever get the chance. I remember when my parents split and she kinda let loose for a few months, mom was doing cookies in the parking lot listening to Dirty Rotten Scoundrouls (DRS) bwhen it was snowing :-O

Guess that explains a lot hehe

My 1st comp I ever went to see, 1 of only tweo comps I have ever been to, a giu had 20 12" earthquakes of 2 mps, sealed. The back 2 bucket seats reclined into them, sort of a clam shell. Loudest vehicle Ive ever been in. It literally compresses and decompresses you so fast it makes you sweat!


----------



## Fresh23 (Mar 30, 2011)

All I can say is just wow! Keep up the good work.


----------



## ryomanx (Feb 18, 2011)

kryptonitewhite said:


> I'll pay your dad $90 to change my plugs! I tried 3 times and had several friends look at it. Shop wants over $200


LOL! he might be down for that since he recently retired...that is if he can get away from the church. church treasurer is almost like a full time job!


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

Fresh23 said:


> All I can say is just wow! Keep up the good work.


 thanks!



ryomanx said:


> LOL! he might be down for that since he recently retired...that is if he can get away from the church. church treasurer is almost like a full time job!


lol nice


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

cut up 4 old mounting gaskets since the counter sunk holes were cut to fit without gaskets, and not using gaskets led to air leaks


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

the little guys arrived today, currently breaking in two bridged series 4 ohm of an EP4000, she is so much happier at 4 ohms... pushing two easily and barely even warming at all

Jim did an excellent job packing them up, all three appear to be MINT.

1st one is installed while I break in the rest




























so I had another great idea... why build a break in rig, why not bend the shipping crate?



















no blurr but theyre movin


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

one of the EPs has acted weird since Ive gotten them, one has brighter LED lights, clips a tocuh easier than the other, and gets warmer than the other. As expected during break in one started to get wartm so I toggled them as planned, letting them take turns. The "bad" one, when I turn the PC volume down to 0 every so many minutes to let it cool off, seems to have a loud BUZZ, not necessarily 60Hz or a grounding loop, maybe so actually but like a leaking cap when it gets warm? When I shut it off then back on it stops. No clipping lights, seems fine, just after going full bore for a while when it gets warm, not hot, when I remove the tone one remains 

anyway

YouTube - michael jackson bully jean front stage teaser.AVI

YouTube - break in crates resonant freq Fs 24Hz.AVI


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

well what to say what to say. I was wrong? Everyone else was right? Wait... Ive said that countless times.

These subs are wicked in the enclosure/tuning/power requirement I ended up with. This is me still sliding in my excuses. Listen, I started off with 110 cubic feet and a 15Hz tuning. My towers dont load the subs hardly at all, I barely get any excursion reduction at tuning and I get close to peak SPL at tuning. That wasn't true in the final result of the van, but of course not, 45 cubes is a lot more restrictive and loads a TON more... then theres the 24Hz thing vs 15Hz. Not even going to try to explain myself away there.

Also, I had never done a wall before, I had never even done a double baffle or a recessed/countersunk mount. I had this great Idea of making the two outter rings a tiny bit too tight since I used 3.5" screws that should pull the sub into the counter sink making it anti-theaft, even more air tight ( I didnt use gaskets...big no-no) and to support the "weight" of the subs. Now that I have "real" subs I realize even these pale in comparison to 70lb plus drivers.

So I fixed the air leaks as best I could... I chizzeled out the outter two layers and I chopped up some mounting gaskets so ive got rubber seals now. On music air actually blows through my port! I believe before, my enclosure was leaking around the sub cutouts, making my port less effective, and as effective as it still was...well the IB3s weren't strong enough to fight it.

So anyway, with the 110 cubes 15Hz tune I had a nice flat predicted responce with a big spike from 10Hz-20Hz like initially wanted. But ending in 45 cubes 24Hz, I had a nasty peak. I tried to fight it by lowering the sub level and maxing out the EQ at 25Hz... still leaving the 30Hz on down lacking, but also killing the 50Hz on up material.

So I shut the EQ off before I fired up the new subs. Already they were AMAZING. Much louder and much flatter, much better sounding INSTANTLY. I could hear the difference the first 5 clicks before I even gave her anything. I drove around a while, loving it. Then I dropped the crossover to 80Hz. Ah, there we go. I was overcompensating the EQ by raising it to 200Hz. Now there's more separation from the Extremis. Thats what made me do it, the Extremis had disappeared with these subs. I thought about it. Dropped it. Much better.

Well with that done, I cranked the sub level back up. WHOA! Now were talkin!

So kids, dont listen to me, IB3s arent designed for even large vented enclosures. My towers are proving themselves, they do pretty good, but they have SIX times the airspace as my van. 

So far i am a happy guy. I am no Steve Meade or any of the other 4 18" setups I have seen vids of. But when I get my 2nd alt in, I'll be doing much better. Even the IB3s could get loud as hell for short periods but voltage drop was nasty. These get louder with less excursion having sealed the mounts. These get louder continuous since they can handle the power and theyre more efficient.

I know, I know, you were right, i was wrong. Now Fi doesnt even want to talk to me.. what do you do. I led the masses astray. Well i was a hater, I couldnt afford Qs or Maelstroms or DPs.


----------



## ryomanx (Feb 18, 2011)

you don't have to worry about me telling you were wrong. ALL I KNOW is there is man, running around with 4 18's in an Astro van, having a blasty. i approve.


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

ryomanx said:


> you don't have to worry about me telling you were wrong. ALL I KNOW is there is man, running around with 4 18's in an Astro van, having a blasty. i approve.


 thats got to be the coolest thing Ive been told  thanks ryomanx


----------



## memphiskane (Mar 9, 2011)

4 18's. I do believe I would that would make me sick everytime I got in. Would be happeneing with a smile on my face but still, wow!


----------



## ryomanx (Feb 18, 2011)

memphiskane said:


> 4 18's. I do believe I would that would make me sick everytime I got in. Would be happeneing with a smile on my face but still, wow!


man 4 18"s could regulate your heart man! I'm scared!


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

I like when it makes me sick to my gut


----------



## ryomanx (Feb 18, 2011)

when my adam's apple starts shaking i gotta go!


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

Funny I was just laughing to myself during my morning lap that the back of my throat was irritated from it


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

the fun never stops!


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)




----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

Apparently I was lying my ass off! When I first dropped these new bad boys in I brought the EQ back to 0 but left the crossover at 200Hz. Right away it was a problem, so I dropped them to 80Hz and that alowd me to raise the sub level and get LOOOOUUUD.

Well I think they were still breaking in, I couldn't go too long free air in the house because everything was falling and spilling... the TV was hanging by the power cord and boxes of pictures were spilling, it was just a real loud mess that could have started causing damage.

Well today I brought the crossover back up to 200 and I am in HEAVEN! The problem? Current gets DUMPED into these monsters! Now that i am broken in, still my voltage drops... it's like watching the SPL meter...when the subs hit, it goes from 14.8 down to 12V instantly and back up and down with the beat. In these videos this is me taking it easy, only drops from say 14.3 to 13ish?

These subs ROCK, thanks again zora! I just need to get the money together to get the bracket adaptors and belt. These things can get insanely loud when I crank it for a few seconds and watch my voltage drop well below 12V but I know I am just asking for trouble. I'll leave them at 200 where I like them but try my bestest to take it easy until the other alt is added.

YouTube - Korn Falling Away From Me TRU If Them FEDZ Only Knew.AVI


----------



## ryomanx (Feb 18, 2011)

i just watched the vid! Are no noise ordinances in your town?  kinda excited to see what you can get going with the second alternator!


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

I got a $95 ticket a month and 1/2 ago. I could either pay it or fight it, I went in and pled guilty with an explenation. I said I agree that people cant just be noisy whenever they want wherever they want, my right to be loud ends where arother person's right to not hear it begins. However it was 2PM on a busy road where there is an assumption and aceptance for noise, it wasnt 3AM in a residential neighborhood.

BTW is was WAY louder that day than i was today 

The judge dropped it to $65 plus court costs ..... $95 total lol


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

I gain matched last night, my ears hurt again and they did yesterday... louder, less voltage drop, no stinky! I raised the 9.8V and 14.9V gains to 17.9 with the other two. Who would ahve thought if you eyeball four amps as close as possible, they could be so far off?!?! Less excursion too...from the two amps that were higher...DUH!


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

Putting foam/duct tape/PL PRO/resin in the door jambs helped tremendousely.... brought door flex down from a couple inches to a fraction of an inch, so much that all the little kiddies talk about how weak my setup is and how I have no flex, cuz theyre uber cool and think flex is good. However, since it still moves 1/4" - 1/2" and even more sometimes, enough to see through the door jamb when it hits going down the road, it creates a ton of heat going back and forth 15 times to 200 times per second. It has burnt through the resin and some of the PRO has turned black. I hit them with more resin tonight for now.

From 30Hz down my van is MUCH quieter than 30Hz on up, despite the airspace, tuning, and 9dB gain at 22Hz.... I got 148dB below 30Hz and I am guessing I do mid 50's while cruising around.... yet I can hear the squeak and squeel of the resin against resin, caulk against caulk as my doors flex...it's terrible. I hear this inside the vehicle so I can only imagine how bad it sounds to cars next to me before they get the chance to cover their ears, give me a look, and speed off.




























where all the white is is where it rubbed through the resin that coated over the red paint, through the red paint which coated the yellow caulk. I originally painted it again after it was finished but the doors would get stuck shut...paint stuck to itself... so I coated it with more resin so it would slide.


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

I am lost. Here are the Thiele/Small params for the old Blue Print Audio 1803 subwoofers:

HTGuide Forum - Comparing the new 18" drivers, the Adire Maelstrom and the BluePrint 1803

Fs = 25.0 Hz 
Re = 3.6 Ohms 
Qms = 7.22 
Qes = 0.38
Qts = 0.35
Cms = 130.0 uM/N 
Mms = 300.0 grams 
Sd = 1217.0 cmsq 
Vas = 279.4 liters 
SPL = 92.1 dB
X-max = 45mm p-p 
Power = 1000+ watts 


remaining stock was bought up by audioliquidators and they rebuilt them with these specs:

I just found some BPD1803's for sale! - Home Theater Forum Community

Fs 26.3 Hz
Re 3.6 Ohms
Qms 6.06
Qes .40
Qts .37
Cms 1.1X10-4
Mms 326 g
Sd 1210 cm^2
Vas 230.1 l
Bl 22.1
Xmax 25.9mm
Rms 1000W

They originals have been regularly compared to RE Audio HCs

Blueprint 1503? what are these like.

Re 1.8 or .9 per coil
Fs 26.1
Qms 11.97
Qes .44
Qts .42
Vas 204 l
Sd 1217 cm^2
Bl 22.6
1200 W RMS 


Here are the specs I was given, I think Scott gave them to the person i purchased them from:

Fs = 23.7 Hz 
Re = 1.8 Ohms 
Qms = 7.22 
Qes = 0.38 
Qts = 0.35 
Cms = 130.0 uM/N 
Mms = 300.0 grams 
Sd = 1217.0 cmsq 
Vas = 279.4 liters 
SPL = 92.1 dB 
X-max = 40mm
Power = 1,500+ watts


The specs directly above show a flat responce in WinISD without adding in any room/cabin gain. I assumed that the van would have roughly 6dB-12dB/octave gain.

However even with 9dB of PEQ gain at 22Hz doesnt yield a heavy bottom end or even a flat responce. With my cabin being SPL-like in nature: as small as possible and as ridgid as possible, air tight with the exception of the windows down... is my cabin gain different?


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

rechecked the amp to make sure, then the fun began. Had to pull amp 1 out of the way, it wouldnt fit with the 2x4 that the 2nd KX850.4 mounts to, had to use the jig saw to cut the end off. Busted out the dry vac, suddenly it bogged down and started stinkin and the lights were dimming...blew the motor. Grabbed the vaccum, it wasnt sucking. Emptied it, tried again, still didnt suck. Pulled amp 1, then amp 2, then put amp 1 into amp 2's place.

Before










2x4 in the way










jig saw










lugging the vaccume in, process repeat to empty it










amp 1 removed










looks naked










now it looks really naked made me feel kinda weird










keep tryin to get them KX850.4s to make babys, none have fallen out yet










amp porn... they dont mind


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

the disgusting part. if you dont know what youre seeing, I wont tell you










ah, if they smoked....










amp 1, you are now amp 2.










back to audiopipe you must go. dont you **** with me and tell them any lies, you are a strait warranty issue. hear me?


----------



## ryomanx (Feb 18, 2011)

is that a nail in piercing that rca cable?


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

ryomanx said:


> is that a nail in piercing that rca cable?


I thought those mids were sounding a little sloppy

<snicker>


angle of the pic


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

cuz it's always one thing after another, cuz when I first got the van and had to replace the window motor right away and I thought to myself "now watch, the other motor will go out".. close enough the new motor went bad and I had to cut the false door apart to warranty it. Then I think, just wait...

Well the window must have separate from the track, Brandy was at work,text me, said she was putting the window up and there was a loud noise and it wont go up.

So I am doing like before and looking up old door pics to see where I need to cut in and hope to god I can fix this ****.

Keep in mind with those window flex videos, I was 1 amp down therefor running with 1 sub acting like a PR, and this wood rail now lined with auto carpet to make it even tighter supports the window...prolly why the thing broke off the rail...too much pressure up and down. 



















cop picture happens to be in the mix, the day I was working on the doors (before I even had the subs in or wall built) they came over cuz apparently my front stage was even too loud, this was even before I had the crossover working so i couldnt have it all that loud










I'm gonna have toi cut 2 squares where they are in the bottom to get to the screws hopefully


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

any ideas on the best way to calculate the red distances?

bottom of door to bottom of rectangle cut out

bottom of black door arm rest to top of rectangle cut out

right side of door to left side of rectangle cut out

bottom of rectangle cut out to top of rectangle cut out

left of rectangle cut out to right of rectangle cut out

all ideas greatly appreciated!


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

I still have the factory panels if I can use landmarks on them to trace onto the wooden panels to know where to cut. The closer I get, rather thn simply cutting an inch or two too small to be safe, the better chances I have of not having to cut more out. I plan on making a 2nd layer to glue the piece back in to repair it. So I will make my cut out drawing, make a larger board to cover it, drop some screws to set some holes, take it back off and cut out. When I am done I will glue/screw the cutout to the 2nd layer, then glue and screw them to the door. Ill router the edge to make it not as ugly, but it will still be KW style


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

doesnt sound like the track is going up and down, but I hear the motor spin. I dunno if the gear isnt making contact, if the motor assembly came loose, or what. Prolly have to cut the plastic moulding off again that I had to to replace the motor instead.

All this was pre-anticipated and expected before i built false doors, I just couldn't think of any precautions ahead of time.


----------



## Kellyo77 (Dec 5, 2009)

Jesus.


----------



## mr.metoo (Feb 20, 2010)

WOW, this build looks like ****


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

mr.metoo said:


> WOW, this build looks like ****





Kellyo77 said:


> Jesus.


I know you guys werent in on the 15Hz build log so i will let you in: Ive pretty much gone out of my way to make it look worse than it should have cuz I dont care what it looks like. It sounds amazing. Let the controversey on how bad it sounds and how bad the build was and is continue as well.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

i'm with the other guys.... absolutely pitiful. you painted the entire door ... buttons and all. 

and there is no way this sounds good. fact.


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

glad I succeeded at the looks, cuz I hate all the ****ty sounding but slick looking installs like I hate the bling-bling products (colorful plastic odd shaped cones) and sound is subjective, it sounds the way *I* want it to, **** what you like


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

Is this thread a joke? I see nothing but a destroyed Astrovan


----------



## Eclipsevdr (Apr 22, 2011)

You should drive around town on Halloween and haunt people cause that's some scary shee ite.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Why'd you paint the buttons though? Do they still work? And why'd you bother masking off those pods for the tweeters when you let that **** drip all over them anyway? And why are the amps and batteries inside your enclosure? Don't all the loose wires rattle louder than ****? I am missing the expanding foam from your last install...


----------



## No One Special (Jan 2, 2008)

kryptonitewhite said:


> glad I succeeded at the looks, cuz I hate all the ****ty sounding but slick looking installs like I hate the bling-bling products (colorful plastic odd shaped cones) and sound is subjective, it sounds the way *I* want it to, **** what you like


This is what people that don't know how to perform a clean build say. As for the sound, I am pretty sure you don't know what good sound is. Loud does not equal good. I would just say this is as good as I can do and skip the criticism that you have set yourself up for.


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

No I can not perform a clean install. I have always sucked at cosmetics because 1: I have no skill 2: ****ty tools 3: Im not interested in it 

You can say it sounds bad because it gets loud, you can say it sounds bad and doesnt get loud. You can say what you want.

yes my install sucks. yes my van is ruined. yes I am gay. yes I suck at this ****. 

anything else?


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Your breath smells funny


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

product of all my **** talk, got a mint?


----------



## datcrew (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm lovin it....raw maa'n


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

Mr. White already knows this, but it does not matter at all what everyone thinks of his install. It's his vehicle, his money, and his sound and he appears to be happy with it all around. 

Believe it or not, the most important aspect is that he is a car audio enthusiast. We (all of us who frequent this site and other audio enthusiasts who don't use the internet) are a dying breed so I can not imagine talking trash to someone who spends this amount of energy chasing his dream. Not your or my dream, _his dream_. As long as no harm comes to him or anyone else in the process, I find it very counter-productive to talk trash to Mr. White as his van may inspire others to learn more about mobile audio and chase their own dreams.


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

datcrew said:


> I'm lovin it....raw maa'n


rough rugged and raw 





Sleeves said:


> Mr. White already knows this, but it does not matter at all what everyone thinks of his install. It's his vehicle, his money, and his sound and he appears to be happy with it all around.
> 
> Believe it or not, the most important aspect is that he is a car audio enthusiast. We (all of us who frequent this site and other audio enthusiasts who don't use the internet) are a dying breed so I can not imagine talking trash to someone who spends this amount of energy chasing his dream. Not your or my dream, _his dream_. As long as no harm comes to him or anyone else in the process, I find it very counter-productive to talk trash to Mr. White as his van may inspire others to learn more about mobile audio and chase their own dreams.


Thank you. For every 99 people that hate and hate hard, theres one who gets it. If no one got it, Id still keep doing it but quietly. But since once in a while someone pops up and says it's not my thing, but do what you do.... well that just makes it worth sharing


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

see im not the only one that thinks ur van is worthless.... really find a local SQ show and go sample what good music sounds like


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

mobeious said:


> see im not the only one that thinks ur van is worthless.... really find a local SQ show and go sample what good music sounds like


**** stick, you dont know what SQ is cuz ure obviousely "deaf" cuz you dont "hear" me.

1st off I dont care what the people that say my van is worthless think. I only care about the others that don't.

2nd I have heard plenty and I do not like what everyone else thinks is sound quality. That is why I did not build my van for sound quality or SPL. You dumbasses that talk **** acting like you know something like to say I am out for SPL and numbers because I have a lot of power, I have 4 18's, and I have a wall. You are the same ****s that didnt listen in the beginning when I said I know I am sacrificing a tone of SPL by going with bigger airspace, drivers with less motor and mor Xmax, drivers with lower Fs and looser suspensions. By tuning an octave lower than people that burp to compete.

You are the same people that also say just because I got term labbed once to see where I was at that I am trying to compete with people that have $1000 subs, and 15 of them, to get more SPL at 25Hz than I do... people that have 20 amps that cpst $900-$1500 a piece, and 20 batteries, and 6 alternators.

On the other hand, dumb ****, I have my speakers in my ROOF. If I was out for sound quality, would I have a grocierie store PA system location? Does it appear to you that I care about sound stage, imaging, time delay, inverting phase for time alignment? Let alone that I know anything about it or what any of that means?


I designed my system to be a dailt driver that gets very loud and still "sounds good". Sounds good not being what YOU think sounds good.

Now, by going with more airspace and a lower tuning adding in cabin gain, I am trying to decrease the 35Hz-55Hz range where people like YOU think deep bass is reinforced. I am trying to increase the 20Hz-35Hz range where people like you say no information exhists to be reproduced. Thats a whole other fight. I also run my subwoofers up to 180Hz where most of "you people" run up to 63Hz-80Hz. Also, my Extemis come down to 80Hz very very well...and then some.

On the other end, flame me for trying to "make my tweeters slam" for having them HPed at 14khz with a 66dB/oct slope. You dont think that wont win me any trophies? I know it won't. Cut "you people" run the tweets I have down to 3kHz where I hate it. Don't like it. So my high end is attenuated from 3kHz to 14K where it gets bright again, as well as my sub stage is bright from 20-35, gets attenuated from 35-55, and loud as **** again from 55Hz-180Hz. The way I like it.

Move along dick ****.


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

This is not directed at any one person. This is 6 years in the making.

apparently since I started a new thread for the build, as it went in a completely different direction than originally planned, i need to reitterate some things for the new people and the people that only see what they want to see.

This is NOT a competition vehicle.

This is NOT an SPL vehicle. Yes I have 4 18's. Yes I have a wall. Yes I have 12000 watts for the subs, 1700 watts for the 7", 650 watts for the 4.5s, and 500 watts for the tweets. BUT I am tuned to 23Hz. I have 45 cubic feet. I am using Blue Print Audio 1803s designed for home theater/home music... 8-15 cubic feet per sub, 15Hz-25Hz tunings for these in home. I started off with IB3s with 110 cubic feet and a 15Hz tune. More than halving airspace and almost doubling the octave of tuning changed everything.

This is NOT a SQ vehicle. My speakers are in my ROOF! "Attention employyes, can we get a clean up in isle 5 please?" grocerie store PA system! I don't know what staging is. I don't know what imaging means. I just now started to use EQ and that was just for the subs because something was not right. A channel on one subwoofer amp blew so one sub was acting sort of like a passive radiator but not completely as it still saw some power.

I made this system for ME. Not to show noobies incorrectly how to do things. So for those of you that think you need to save the noobies from making mistakes, please do so with a little respect for me. I prefer different things than everyone else. I do not like the sound of SQ systems. I like 3kHz to 14kHz attenuated, and 14kHz on up to be extra bright. as of now, I wish i could afford to quadrouple my tweeters and tweeter amp... 16 tweeters and 4 500.2s. I cant afford to.

I like my 20Hz-35Hz that most people say does not exhist in music to be extremely exaggerated. If i could afford 16 RE Audio XXX 18's, new version, and 32 SAZ4500Ds, 80 batteries, and 10 alternators...I would. I can't. I used what I could afford for more displacement ( 4 18s with 3.5" excursion) and built a wall and made it a sridgid as my LIMITED talent permited to get as much gain as I could.

I like 35Hz-55Hz attenuated. Most of you people, this is YOUR favorite range. bass boost is sold on 90% of amps and preset to 45Hz on 90% of those for a reason. You guys usually tune around 30Hz-45Hz for a reason. YOU like it. I DONT!

I like 55Hz-200Hz LOUD. I like hard hitting snap and punch...kick. Mot 45Hz punch kick and slam. I dont care what YOU like. Build your own!


I suck at cosmetics. i am a goof ball, I am a dork, I suck at most everything I do. But I have ambition, I suck it up, and I deal with it. If I won the lottery dont think i wouldnt p[ay someone that knows what they are doing... my buddy jeff... to make it pretty. Rhapsody Purple paint job so dark it looks black unless its in bright sunlight. 22" rimz with air bags. Sheep skin lining the entire inside so all you see is glass windows, black speakers, and bright white wool. I cant afford to, i dont have the patience or talent, so I go out of my way to make it look worse cuz I am fed up with everyones comments on cosmetics. Build your own. Be glad you dont have to compete with my cosmetics, my SPL, or my SQ... cuz OBVIOUSELY you ALL would win in all three.

I want it loud and to sound clear when it is loud. Dont tell me it isnt loud and dont tell me it doesnt sound good. keep it to yourself. You havent sat in it.

KW: the lauging stock of audio, that doesnt give a **** and only tried harder to keep pissing you off when you keep hating.

This is not directed at any one person. This is 6 years in the making.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

Sounds like you need to try horns... that will solve some of your problems... 

And then at the same time that wont solve your entire problem...

You also need to get back on your meds and chill the **** out


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

mattyjman said:


> Sounds like you need to try horns... that will solve some of your problems...
> 
> And then at the same time that wont solve your entire problem...
> 
> You also need to get back on your meds and chill the **** out


Before I finalized my purchases for boththe HT build and Van build, I considered building 8 THTs for my house and 3 for the van. THTs roll off steep at 20Hz. Hind sit 20/20 on the van, its just too hard to make 15Hz-30Hz in a van... I thought cabin gain would help and it would be more impressive than my HT is... but it almost ripped the van apart so i had to build the rear wall for support.

I also considered 5 Danley DTS-10 Super Spouds, 2 for the HT and 3 for the van. They have an 11Hz knee and easily reach reference in-home out of the box for many, and very little work for others out of box to get them there. I wish i would have gone that route, but I didnt want to buy a snap-together kit. i wanted to design for myself, build for myself, and learn for myself.

I am not fluent with horns at all, and I dont know how to use horn responce. I am still learning WinISD.


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

i think u should just save ur money and maybe put it towards ur how ever many kids since u say ur broke ?


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

mobeious said:


> i think u should just save ur money and maybe put it towards ur how ever many kids since u say ur broke ?


I will spend my money on whatever I want ***** stay out of my personal life. talk **** about my stereo, not my personal life.


----------



## so cal eddie (Oct 1, 2008)

Damn, this thread is getting out of hand. OP, it's your money to waste how you want. 

You say you don't have much for tools, but you seem to have enough to have gotten this far. I doubt you need much else. I will agree with other's opinions, in that, the fit and finish may not be the best, but maybe you will receive less flak if you take a little more time on the install. Some of it looks thrown in, but it won't take much to clean things up a bit. We all learn as we go. 

Do you get a lot of port noise from that thing?


----------



## zx3frenzy (Feb 5, 2009)

ummm well first an answer to help. put a piece of cardboard over the holes in the door panel. put hand in another hole with a pen and trace it. cut patch piece 1/2" larger.

now with that said is it really going to matter? why did you paint the buttons. i mean THE BUTTONS?? this has got to be the worse install i have ever seen. and thats saying alot because i install for a living and see lots and lots of terrible installs. please just take the equipment out and mail it to me. this is just dangerous and retarded. why all the same color power and ground wires?? i just cant even comprehend this install


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

so cal eddie said:


> Damn, this thread is getting out of hand. OP, it's your money to waste how you want.
> 
> You say you don't have much for tools, but you seem to have enough to have gotten this far. I doubt you need much else. I will agree with other's opinions, in that, the fit and finish may not be the best, but maybe you will receive less flak if you take a little more time on the install. Some of it looks thrown in, but it won't take much to clean things up a bit. We all learn as we go.
> 
> Do you get a lot of port noise from that thing?


never any port noise. During music I barely get any airflow at all, its a cross between a sealed alignment and ported, as being tuned so low means the port doesnt do a whole lot until you get extremely low. When i play subsonic material though the wind is fenominal. Extreme wind. But no noise.

19Hz and 13Hz

YouTube - ultimate port blows seeds.AVI


----------



## datcrew (Apr 2, 2011)

Can't see a problem if Mr White wants his build to look like something out of madmax,if I saw it at a show I'd be pissing myself(as in this bloke mad as [email protected]€$ and must be doing more drugs than me!)only improvement I'd make is stick another 18 where the port is!come on Mr White....give me more baaaaasssssssss


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

I think he was referring to horn loaded compression drivers for your front stage.

And seriously, to all of the insults to this kid, grow up. Try constructive criticism. Or possibly helpful comments. If his install horrifies, then put him on ignore. There is really no reason to become a douche bag.


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

datcrew said:


> Can't see a problem if Mr White wants his build to look like something out of madmax,if I saw it at a show I'd be pissing myself(as in this bloke mad as [email protected]€$ and must be doing more drugs than me!)only improvement I'd make is stick another 18 where the port is!come on Mr White....give me more baaaaasssssssss


I think i could mount a 21" in there, the ID is less than 20" I believe



cubdenno said:


> I think he was referring to horn loaded compression drivers for your front stage.
> 
> And seriously, to all of the insults to this kid, grow up. Try constructive criticism. Or possibly helpful comments. If his install horrifies, then put him on ignore. There is really no reason to become a douche bag.


 A true gentleman. Thank you Mr. Cubdenno, thank you very much.


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

kryptonitewhite said:


> never any port noise. During music I barely get any airflow at all, its a cross between a sealed alignment and ported, as being tuned so low means the port doesnt do a whole lot until you get extremely low. When i play subsonic material though the wind is fenominal. Extreme wind. But no noise.
> 
> 19Hz and 13Hz
> 
> YouTube - ultimate port blows seeds.AVI


y in the hell would u even do that? put a t shirt or something in front of the port ... nope u being the total idiot u are put seeds in it something that will go everywhere in the car and prolly never get "all" of it out


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

because I have seen enough tshirts in ports and it was well worth it to me cuz it ended up being my favorite video. though it looks like **** its very clean, I blew up my dry vac the other day thats not even a year old cuz I use it all the time. Ive had the seats out so the front has NO seeds left. I went back inside and unfolded the carpet and attatched it to the rear wall and have vaccumed it back there several times since last summer...but you are right, there could be some seeds under the carpet in back. I hope that doesnt bother you too much, we dont want yo losing any sleep


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

kryptonitewhite said:


> because I have seen enough tshirts in ports and it was well worth it to me cuz it ended up being my favorite video. though it looks like **** its very clean, I blew up my dry vac the other day thats not even a year old cuz I use it all the time. Ive had the seats out so the front has NO seeds left. I went back inside and unfolded the carpet and attatched it to the rear wall and have vaccumed it back there several times since last summer...but you are right, there could be some seeds under the carpet in back. I hope that doesnt bother you too much, we dont want yo losing any sleep


ur dry vac blowing up just shows ur lazyness for not cleaning out the filter, thats how dry vacs blow up they overheat from clogged filters


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

mobeious said:


> ur dry vac blowing up just shows ur lazyness for not cleaning out the filter, thats how dry vacs blow up they overheat from clogged filters


well yes I am very lazy, if i wasnt my build would look pretty like you want it to

so you must have a lot of lazy people you know and you must have checked their dry vacs for them when they blew many many times to notice a pattern that all dryvacs that blow had dirty uncleaned filters, or you yourself kept blowing them and then realized it couldnt be coincidence and you started cleaning them to verify that was the problem.

and interesting you should say over heating, because I hadn't even been using mine for a full minute when it died, but it did feel very very hot, even melted plastic all around it.


That last part was a lie, but Mr mobeious, I am sure you are very well aware of that, they say you cant lie to a liar.


----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

kryptonitewhite said:


> well yes I am very lazy, if i wasnt my build would look pretty like you want it to
> 
> so you must have a lot of lazy people you know and you must have checked their dry vacs for them when they blew many many times to notice a pattern that all dryvacs that blow had dirty uncleaned filters, or you yourself kept blowing them and then realized it couldnt be coincidence and you started cleaning them to verify that was the problem.
> 
> ...




this is getting fun, doesnt take much knowledge to know if u restrict the airflow of a air cooled motor it will burn up... lol


----------



## SNEAKY (Jan 19, 2011)

i just wanted to say i was here


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

SNEAKY said:


> i just wanted to say i was here


 right on Sneaky


----------



## ryomanx (Feb 18, 2011)

tired of this bs! just let the man have fun with his bass!


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

ryomanx said:


> tired of this bs! just let the man have fun with his bass!


 yeah


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

Happy Easter assholes


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

kryptonitewhite said:


> Happy Easter assholes


Hey, i resemble that remark!

More seriously, maybe tune back the profane insults a bit. I wouldn't want you to catch a ban for snapping back at the people trolling you.


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

Sleeves said:


> Hey, i resemble that remark!
> 
> More seriously, maybe tune back the profane insults a bit. I wouldn't want you to catch a ban for snapping back at the people trolling you.


well, today is a new day...


----------



## Jay412 (Apr 14, 2011)

Its comical that people feel the need to hate on this dude. I mean seriously. Its his money its his van its his time. Let it go.


----------



## mr.metoo (Feb 20, 2010)

Jay412 said:


> Its comical that people feel the need to hate on this dude. I mean seriously. Its his money its his van its his time. Let it go.


Captain save a ho over here

If you're going to get a sandy vagina over opinions (in this case facts) on a public forum dont ****ing post.


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

Jay412 said:


> Its comical that people feel the need to hate on this dude. I mean seriously. Its his money its his van its his time. Let it go.


as long as a couple of peopl enjoy it 



mr.metoo said:


> Captain save a ho over here
> 
> If you're going to get a sandy vagina over opinions (in this case facts) on a public forum dont ****ing post.


how about you mr 23 posts, lets keep it to that and get the **** off my thread


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

cut my finger and hand, bled all over the door panel, 13 stitches, 12 year old givin the bird, me swearing on easter sunday, caught a baby bunny wabbit on easter,
e-thuggin, e-ass kickin, cuttn the door panel off with a utility knife, repainted part of it yellow so it looks like ketchup and mustard

YouTube - easter bunny

YouTube - cutting door panel off with puttyy knife painting it yellow like mustard on ketchup


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Had to show the GF this one. How many days apart are the kittens and bunny?

Sucks you cut yourself. Hope you heal up quick.


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

crnacnac said:


> Had to show the GF this one. How many days apart are the kittens and bunny?
> 
> Sucks you cut yourself. Hope you heal up quick.


 lol the kittens ar about 7 weeks now and I am guessing the bunny was 3-4 weeks. Last night he was completely fine, kickin and runnin, today i went to go feed him and he was dead. RIP bunny!~


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

kryptonitewhite said:


> lol the kittens ar about 7 weeks now and I am guessing the bunny was 3-4 weeks. Last night he was completely fine, kickin and runnin, today i went to go feed him and he was dead. RIP bunny!~


Crap. I wont wont be telling the GF that


----------



## fake_usa (Apr 16, 2011)

This install thread made me feel sick and sorry for the owner of the Astro... I get the same feeling when I watch the show Hoarders on A&E.....


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

lol yeah, tell her the bunny and kitty's are doin great!


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Not to be cocky but I'd consider myself a very good fabricator/installer-

Anyone with issues regarding this thread forgot where they came from... You don't start out with all the knowledge or the greatest install... most people start out with some crap hand me down equipment that their buddy threw in (installed), more than likely creating several fire and general safety hazards...

I remember my first comp and my first "real" install... my **** was very nice and I took first in my class... I was a cocky, know- it- all that went around critizing eveyone elses ****ty systems... Arrogant is a good word to describe me then... as I was making fun of an install (a prefab box for 2 -12's that someone had cut holes for 2 more 12's... 4-mismatched 12's mounted in all directions) my installer/mentor buddy put me in my place... 

It seems that you critics are in this for the wrong reasons- personal enjoyment is the only reason anyone should upgrade there stereo... 

If he is happy let him be

Allthough I wish I was near you to show you the proper way to do this, you've got my full support as long as it puts a smile on your face.


----------



## beckSHO (Sep 10, 2006)

The phrase "whatever floats your boat" doesn't apply here. His boat already sank....

Keep it up dude, stick it to the man!


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

TheDavel said:


> Not to be cocky but I'd consider myself a very good fabricator/installer-
> 
> Anyone with issues regarding this thread forgot where they came from... You don't start out with all the knowledge or the greatest install... most people start out with some crap hand me down equipment that their buddy threw in (installed), more than likely creating several fire and general safety hazards...
> 
> ...


Despite being e-thuggish on certain forums, Ive been very laid back for the last few years of my life. I used to be high strung and cocky, quick to figh and always in jail for assults. I quit drinkin and fighting and keep to myself and life is so much easier now!

And if you lived by me and offe3red to come help it look good, youd be more than welcome and I'd keep ya fed while you showed me


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

kryptonitewhite said:


> lol yeah, tell her the bunny and kitty's are doin great!


Yep, just told her your little family is doing great


----------



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

Went out to work on the van this AM, when I was backing up my garbage can jumped out at me and I busted the tail light. Took some pics of all the interior parts I have and sent some emails to a few junk yards then brough some parts to a local shop...didnt get the light yet. Brought my GF to work, 3 cops pulled in to get lunch...didnt say anything. Heading home to check emails, get pulled over. Cop starts trippin on stereo. Then asks how much it all cost. I knew I was gonna get pulled over, I saw him heading strait then all a sudden jump behind me, so i pulled into a lot before he hit his lights. He said it all added up to suspision so back up came and they searched. I thought for sure K-9s were gonna jump in and scratch up my subs ( and everything else but we all know it all looks like **** anyway) then i thought they were gonna start tearing it all apart. Didn't even get a warning ticket.

http://www.audiopipe.com/

I popped an amp quite a while back and have been running with one sub partially acting as a PR, making my port non functional as well. When I finally realized what the issue was... I spent lots of time, made numerous threads, vids, and posts, even sold my old subs and got different ones....I called AP. Jackie told me to look for my receipt. Sure as ****, it was one year to the day...so she said send it in.

Talked to Jackie on the phone again today, she's shipping the amp out. When i called the first time, I mis-spoke as I often do. She said I blew a channel, I said no..it's a monoblock. I think it was hott as hell when the gal put me in my place and reminded me it is 2 1500's strapped internally, aka 2 channels 

Thank you AP!

KW


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

beckSHO said:


> The phrase "whatever floats your boat" doesn't apply here. His boat already sank....
> 
> Keep it up dude, stick it to the man!


LOL!


----------

